# Why Audi? Seriously- why?



## soocal (Apr 2, 2013)

Audi, how you disappoint...

I just want a coupe.
With turbo tuning potential.
A manual transmission and all wheel drive.

Why can you not make me a TT 8J with these things.

Why?

Why not make an MK2 TT 2.0 with a 6 spd?

Why not at least make a TT-S with a 6 spd?

Why after all these years are we still asking for this? 

I'm posting this in the mk1 forums because I'm holding on to my 1.8 because it has all these qualities. 
Anyone else feel the way I do about this? Anyone know why there is no manual transmission for the mk2 2.0? 
Will the mk3 solve this problem?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

There's no manual because the mk2 sucks anyway.

Mk1>Mk2 any day of the week. Unless it's a TT-RS then it's pretty ok


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Neb said:


> There's no manual because the mk2 sucks anyway.
> 
> Mk1>Mk2 any day of the week.* Unless it's a TT-RS then it's pretty ok *


...still ugly and ugly>fast. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


cheers


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*Mark 3*

The mark 3 is coming 2015.....no manual tranny at all.

I agree with you.

Corvette has 450 hp and a 7 speed manual....for less money!


----------



## soocal (Apr 2, 2013)

Caught myself looking at 335i today. Considering the purchase. Even looking at what a chip does for one.

I almost punched myself. I've been an avid audi supporter since I got my mk1 almost 7 years ago.
But now because of audis lack of options- I'm looking at a BMW.

Hate that. Just make a tt with a manual so I can put this dark day behind me.


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

They did make a 2nd gen TT in a trim that had the vr6 from the r32 and a 6 speed tranny with quattro... that's the one to get


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

sciroccohal said:


> The mark 3 is coming 2015.....no manual tranny at all.
> 
> I agree with you.
> 
> Corvette has 450 hp and a 7 speed manual....for less money!


Did they say that yet? The interior pics show a 6 speed MT


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Neb said:


> There's no manual because the mk2 sucks anyway.
> 
> Mk1>Mk2 any day of the week. Unless it's a TT-RS then it's pretty ok


I'll take a TTRS any day


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

jetta2.8 said:


> I'll take a TTRS any day


This. Or a TTS. Id love to turbo a TTS. I dream of actually one day dropping either 2.8 or 3.2 vr in the mk1. Maybe some day............


----------



## soocal (Apr 2, 2013)

VroomTT said:


> They did make a 2nd gen TT in a trim that had the vr6 from the r32 and a 6 speed tranny with quattro... that's the one to get



Yeah i've looked into it (definitely has the SOUND I want in a TT -who doesn't love the note from that 3.2?)

But getting any real power out of it for under $10,000? not going to happen.
Supercharger? 10k Turbo? 10k

cams, pistons, rods, intake, exhaust, chip.

you guessed it- 10k installed.

getting 300 WHP from the 2.0? $2,500.

WHY can't i have the best of both worlds and get a 2.0 6 Speed MK2 TTQ?



Tempes_TT said:


> This. Or a TTS. Id love to turbo a TTS. I dream of actually one day dropping either 2.8 or 3.2 vr in the mk1. Maybe some day............


A TTS is already turbo isn't it? just a tuned 2.0... But "autotipmatictron"


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*I've never understood the lament for a manual trany*

Maybe it's a track thing, which I don't do. Virtually every sports car today has beter 0-60 and 1/4 mile times with the auto tranny if a manual or auto is offerd for the car. If you love to shift gears, the TT auto allows you to do so faster than you can with a manual clutch. The manual clutch has gone the way of the floppy disk but for some reason folks who embrace the latest electronic gadgets still long for 100 year old mechanicals. Personally, when I want to put my Mk 2 through its paces on fun country twisty-turns, the auto sport mode works great 99% of the time.

You'll get no argumenrt from me that the Mk 1 styling is better than the Mk 2. Also, Audi made a serious mistake on the debut of the Mk 2 with a 2L engine with performance inferior to the Mk 1 225. That has been fixed with the 2011+ engine that is superior to the Mk 1 225, but the damage to sales was already done. As APR tests show, the 2011+ engine is grossly underspeced by Audi.

In terms of car handling, I've owned both and the stock 2L Mk 2 is far superior to any stock Mk 1.


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

I simply crave driver involvement. Plus only REAL men <b>and women</b> use 3 pedals. 

If I wanted to push buttons to change gears I'll play forza.


----------



## soocal (Apr 2, 2013)

racin2redline said:


> I simply crave driver involvement. Plus only REAL men <b>and women</b> use 3 pedals.
> 
> If I wanted to push buttons to change gears I'll play forza.


:thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> Maybe it's a track thing, which I don't do. Virtually every sports car today has beter 0-60 and 1/4 mile times with the auto tranny if a manual or auto is offerd for the car. If you love to shift gears, the TT auto allows you to do so faster than you can with a manual clutch. The manual clutch has gone the way of the floppy disk but for some reason folks who embrace the latest electronic gadgets still long for 100 year old mechanicals.


I've been driving a 2013 S4 Tiptronic a lot lately, and it doesn't matter how fast it shifts, how well it rev matches, how gas mpg may be better with seven speeds, it just doesn't give me, the driver, the control that I crave as an aftermarket enthusiast. My brain is so used to rev matching based on the gear I'm going into, not what rpm each gear needs to smoothly make the next single gear downshift (and I obviously realize the trans does this on it's own), and the ability to go straight to the gear I want, not to proceed down through the gears individually and having to hit the flaps/auto shifter that number of times, that it's automated in my brain. It's not natural for me to think as I'm approaching an apex, "am I in 5th or 6th? should I go down to 2nd or 3rd?", whereas in the manual I don't even have to think about it. The new autos are amazing technology, but just don't give the direct control that I want out of a sports car and numb the entire experience for me.


----------



## AceOfSpades (Feb 26, 2003)

the MkII 08/09 3.2 6 speed are nice! and the new MKIII will have manual state side !!!!

or just import the euro parts for a mkII 2.0


----------



## soocal (Apr 2, 2013)

AceOfSpades said:


> the MkII 08/09 3.2 6 speed are nice! and
> 
> the new MKIII will have manual state side !!!!
> 
> or just import the euro parts for a mkII 2.0


They are nice. Especially the sound.

And yes I know the new TT's will have them. But from what I've read they're going to be asking a pretty penny for the new TT. Not sure I want to buy the car brand new.

But As I mentioned the tuning potential if the 3.2 is just too damn limited.
And I can't fathom the cost of importing/switching transmissions. 

335. Just keeps looking better.


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

soocal said:


> They are nice. Especially the sound.
> 
> And yes I know the new TT's will have them. But from what I've read they're going to be asking a pretty penny for the new TT. Not sure I want to buy the car brand new.
> 
> ...


I feel you. I don't plan on selling the TT just yet. Do want something a little newer... At this point I'm better off keeping it. Prices hit rock bottom.. Then rolled off a cliff...


----------



## RadekPapak (Jan 10, 2014)

I have tried many brands of cars...BMW, Mercedes, VW, Honda, Toyota, Audi, Ford, Peugeot, Opel act....but in neither of them, I not felt like in the Audi...Precise, high-quality materials, luxurious, beautifully prepared, every detail is really thoughtful, sporty and really prestigious....not only sporty, not only luxury, but all in one, a great feeling of this cars  I'm a really big stickler and critic and examine every detail of cars... BMW can always disappoint me ... every time I find something that really bothers me....maybe are really sporty, but thats all...and this to me is not enough 

The big advantage for Audi is that it really slowly is getting old


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

RadekPapak said:


> I have tried many brands of cars...BMW, Mercedes, VW, Honda, Toyota, Audi, Ford, Peugeot, Opel act....but in neither of them, I not felt like in the Audi...Precise, high-quality materials, luxurious, beautifully prepared, every detail is really thoughtful, sporty and really prestigious....not only sporty, not only luxury, but all in one, a great feeling of this cars  I'm a really big stickler and critic and examine every detail of cars... BMW can always disappoint me ... every time I find something that really bothers me....maybe are really sporty, but thats all...and this to me is not enough
> 
> The big advantage for Audi is that it really slowly is getting old


Agreed. 16 year old design still turns heads and puts a smile on peoples faces. And although prices hit rock bottom that still only applies to less than perfect examples. My guess is after the wave of ****ty ones gets weeded through prices will still be $8-14k for decent to perfect examples. I mean look at other parts of the scene non TT related. Prices on e36 M3's skyrocketed. S14's are more expensive now then ever. Older cars have no set price range IMO. It's whatever the buyers willing to pay. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Agreed. 16 year old design still turns heads and puts a smile on peoples faces. And although prices hit rock bottom that still only applies to less than perfect examples. My guess is after the wave of ****ty ones gets weeded through prices will still be $8-14k for decent to perfect examples. I mean look at other parts of the scene non TT related. Prices on e36 M3's skyrocketed. S14's are more expensive now then ever. Older cars have no set price range IMO. It's whatever the buyers willing to pay.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's true. The examples that I see are usually less than pristine.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

racin2redline said:


> That's true. The examples that I see are usually less than pristine.


And then people who ask more then 10k get flamed for being crazy....it's all based on the market and people are cheaper now than ever. A good car will cost money. No exceptions. Take a look at people who bought $6k TT's and drop $3k to bring them up to date. It's just the way these cars are


----------



## RadekPapak (Jan 10, 2014)

This is true....in Czech republic can buy TT FWD olny for 4k USD, but these are in horrible condition...not have prescribed power, leather inside is ruined, ect. But in Germany are some good condition TTs and costs up to 16 000 USD for 2000 TTQ

something like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRsyOpHpX

This is almost exactly the same as mine TT


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

sciroccohal said:


> The mark 3 is coming 2015.....no manual tranny at all.


There will be manual's available, not certain in what models.
Rumor has it that the next TT-S and TT RS will be S-Tronic only.


----------

